# what to feed



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I just got three new Pea Puffers and I have no Idea what to feed them


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i hear brine shrimp and snails are good. also, keep something small like a school of guppies in with them so the puffs can nip fins and tails.

how much did you pay for the puffers? my gf wants some but the only store i've seen them at charges like $5.99... thats crazy


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

my gf wanted one too, they look like little blimps.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

6 bucks for a pea puffer IS crazy. Personally I think they suck, anything other than a tetra would eat them, they're so tiny..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

most likely they will eat bloodworm, daphnia and brineshrimp they might also take processed foods


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

thnx fer the help i got mine for 4.95 not incl tax
i did put some guppies in with them however i fed them to my P's i think Im gonna get a frog with it maybe even a crab thnx again


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you could feed them peas, lol I couldn't resist I am not sure on that one try brine shrimp or lil shrimp like the kind you put in salad. Innes would know


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Innes would know


 well I have never even seen a pea puffer - but I will do some research for you if you want - just ask









I was just guessing really as to what they would eat - I still think they most likely would eat bloodworms, daphnia and brineshrimp


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

thye try to eat the blood worms but the cant fit it in there mouth so ill have to find some new food quik


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

brine shrimp alive or frozen...you can also feed them freezed dried blood worms..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> thye try to eat the blood worms but the cant fit it in there mouth so ill have to find some new food quik


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> thye try to eat the blood worms but the cant fit it in there mouth so ill have to find some new food quik


OK my suggestions:
*Live foods - daphnia, brineshrimp, bloodworms, baby fish (guppy/mollie babies or something)
*processed foosd - OK my reasearch leads me to believe they do not accept processed foods.
*Frozen foods - frozen bloodworms (I reccomend every fishkeeper has some frozen bloodworms in their freezer!!!)
*other foods - small snails, pieces of mussel and cockle, tibifex worms & meaty foods

if something doesn't work - move on to the next thing, also contact the shop you bought them at.

















here is our other pea puffers thread on PFury
heres a handy pea puffers link
heres another handy pea puffers link


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ok now how small are they ? i didn't think they were so small they couldn't eat bloodworm.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they may not be fully grown


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i would hope not.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

they are so tiny like 1 cm mavbe 1.5 cm tops
still lookin for foodive put snails in wich i think theve eaten but runnen out of them pretty fast


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

try cutting up some beefheart really small - I think they might like that - piranhas do


----------



## cant-have-em-inFL (May 31, 2003)

They LOVE snails!
my GF had on in her tank for about a week till it disapeered into the jungle of plants but didnt have any snails once the puffer and the clown loaches had their way with them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cant-have-em-inFL said:


> They LOVE snails!
> my GF had on in her tank for about a week till it disapeered into the jungle of plants but didnt have any snails once the puffer and the clown loaches had their way with them.


 it was the loaches, not pea puffers, that ate the snails


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it does say on the factsheets that pea puffers eat snails


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

god only knows how


----------

